# 2010 Camaro



## Blackcix (May 2, 2007)

Anyone driven the SS? How does it handle. Saw one customed this weekend at it was pretty slick.


----------



## asadkhanvp (Oct 4, 2010)

blackcix,


with all due respect, you drive a 6-series. 

why query about a camaro


----------



## BADRIDES (Apr 24, 2009)

ss its to heavy for handling and trany sucks by a used vette or bye a new 5.0 mustang better handler and faster oh yeah it beats the camaro in every write up too


----------



## Blackcix (May 2, 2007)

just sort of like the look and want a toy I can mod out.


----------



## whitedesigns (Mar 5, 2010)

Camero, Mustang = American made, ******* high school cruizing machine.
quality = fail
resale = fail


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

whitedesigns said:


> Camero, Mustang = American made, ******* high school cruizing machine.
> quality = fail
> resale = fail


My Godson, a 25 year-old UMd. grad, defense tech contractor, and "Apple Genius", and who I love dearly, just purchased an `11 Black/Black Camaro. He also owns a modded-out Mustang. Not my cup of tea, but, in black, the Camaro is beautifully sinister!

By the way, it's spelled cruising; and you should be careful about those "*******" generalizations.


----------



## pablo645 (Feb 27, 2009)

Transformers anyone? Seriously, the Camaro is not bad looking in terms of it's design and I think it suffers from the "Chevy" badge. Not my cup of tea but the younger generation will like it. 
Blackcix, if you want a car to mod out, stick with the BMW line. You will have more fun. Try getting an M3 or a 3 series to play with. My buddy has a 1988 M3 that he's working on and that thing will be a beast when done plus fun to handle. He plans to take it to Lime Rock in CT for racing.


----------



## AM3 (Nov 12, 2008)

asadkhanvp said:


> blackcix,
> 
> with all due respect, you drive a 6-series.
> 
> why query about a camaro


its okay to be curious :rofl:

I actually had always loved the Dodge Challenger but the new Camaro looks kiddish, not for grown ups IMO


----------



## JPEG23 (Jan 17, 2010)

They are very appealing cars, I like them. Wouldn't swap my 6 for one, but if I was in the market for a nice toy and wanted a car; it would definately be at the top of my list...inferno orange with inferno orange interior package please:thumbup:

Oh and back to your question; I used one as a rental car on vacation last year, they have great torque/hp, and the handling is decent.


----------



## dcabot (Sep 27, 2008)

Mod a Vette. Don't waste your time with the camaro!


----------



## JPEG23 (Jan 17, 2010)

It's not a waiste of time; i'm sure when he said he wanted something to mod, he's not just looking for a street beast; and aesthetically I think the Camaro looks amazing, I'd say it's a style prefrence like saying you prefer a pinstripe blazer over a plain one. IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## dcabot (Sep 27, 2008)

Waste of time was more a figure of speech. What I should have said was you will get more bang for the buck with the Vette:thumbup:


----------



## Blackcix (May 2, 2007)

When I say mod, I mean not only speed, but looks as well. While the Vette is very nice, I think I could do more a camaro. I like the look of them, but I have not had a chance to drive one. I'm sure it wont handle as well as the six, probably not much out there that will. I drove a vette and did not like how it handled. I think the steering in the six is just about the best I've ever seen. Other than that, the Vette had straight raw power. I'm thinking the SS will be on the same lines. Only drawback is the interior gadgets seem to leave me wanting a little more. While the Gauges were a good Idea I think they could have placed them somewhere else.


----------



## JPEG23 (Jan 17, 2010)

Truthfully, to me the Camaro feels more refined than the Corvette(Both C5 and C6). It could definately use a NAV screen and some other gadgets, but I like the overall feel of the 5th gen. ALOT can be done to a Camaro to make it even more aesthetically pleasing than it already is out of the box.

I think one would be a great toy to own. Get it already!!!


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Blackcix (May 2, 2007)

Thinking about it. I'm looking on Ebay for some good used ones. For some reason the chevy dealer close to me think they are still a hot commodity.


----------



## Di0nysu5 (Sep 1, 2010)

:thumbup: My very first car at 15, a 76 Camaro! I loved it. I don't care what people think of American muscle, the 76 was a legend in its own! the 2010 model is unique enough I think to follow in its footsteps.


----------



## tampamark (Jan 20, 2009)

whitedesigns said:


> Camero, Mustang = American made, ******* high school cruizing machine.
> quality = fail
> resale = fail


My company cars have been Ford and Chevy for the last 15 years. I know several people with Ford and Chevy products. And we all agree that the quality and reliability are great. The overall quality of materials are not as good, but we are driving cars that list for $80k or more. So it is expected to be very lackluster in comparison.

As far as resale...considering so many on here have bought there 6 series at 50%, 60%, 70% discount from the original list I am not sure we should be casting stones. I personally bought mine at 50% below the original sticker 3 years after it had sold. Would have been 60% off of list if I hadn't decided to opt for a CPO car.

On a side note, I grew up in North Florida. I am technically a *******...only I done good fer myself since attendin' the big skool. No sweat though, I ain't afended by ur komments.


----------



## aflacjack (Oct 18, 2010)

Not a chevy, but my Shelby GT500 is a ton of fun to drive as well......Handling vs my 650=worse.......615 hp vs my 360hp 650i?= so different it is sick. Modding forced induction is way more easy, and less costly. To each his own. BTW, my "resale" on my 07 Shelby vs 07 650i? Shelby wins........all depends on what YOU want to do.


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

aflacjack said:


> Not a chevy, but my Shelby GT500 is a ton of fun to drive as well......Handling vs my 650=worse.......615 hp vs my 360hp 650i?= so different it is sick. Modding forced induction is way more easy, and less costly. To each his own. BTW, my "resale" on my 07 Shelby vs 07 650i? Shelby wins........all depends on what YOU want to do.


I don't mess with Shelby's in a straight line...learned that lesson the hard way!!


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

I've had a chance to drive a Camaro SS through the SoCal canyons for several hours, and I'm not sure why there are so many negative comments about it in this thread.

No, it does not drive like a BMW, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. On paper, it has similar specs to my M3. 10 more HP and ~100 lbs more weight. The price is around 60% of my car. While my engine is high-revving has a "race" sound to it, the Camaro has power throughout the range and sounds like a beast while running hard.

Handling wasn't nearly as bad as I expected and was actually quite good, though it felt disconnected from the road. The interior is a bit cheesy, but the only the only thing I really missed was having high-quality, supportive seats. 

We then stopped at Supercar Sunday in Woodland Hills, a very large weekly car meet with all types of cars, including dozens of exotics. My M3, as well as most BMWs including 6's, never received a second glance; some didn't even get a first glance! However, within minutes, there was a crowd around the SS.


----------



## MDELO79 (Dec 6, 2010)

new camaro....... eeeeeehhhhhh 

classic camaro.... different story... 

american classic cars very nice and of course hold there value.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

If you want North American my vote goes to the C6 Z06 Vette, or even a Grand Sport. One of the few American cars that can blow the doors off an M3 at the track. Low weight + high power and great handling. It may not be as comfortable as a BMW on the street but if you are looking for a fun toy that will make small animals run for cover when you floor it then it's hard to beat.

One of the interesting things I have found when driving a Vette on the highway is how your average driver leaps out of the fast lane as if the pope was coming up from behind. This never happens in my 6 or my M3.


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

Yorgi said:


> One of the interesting things I have found when driving a Vette on the highway is how your average driver leaps out of the fast lane as if the pope was coming up from behind.


Another perspective is that they are just moving out of the way of a rapidly approaching car...it's not the Batmobile. I remember the Vette as the king of all US cars when I was growing up in the 60s...it may no longer be the king, but I'm glad to see it return to its earlier prestige.


----------



## dcabot (Sep 27, 2008)

I would have to say in my opinion the new Z06 has been crowned king again in the US market! Drive it and you will see why!


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

dcabot said:


> I would have to say in my opinion the new Z06 has been crowned king again in the US market! Drive it and you will see why!


Not my cup of tea, but that's what I'm talking about...even with other capable competitors like the Viper and the Shelby on the US fast car landscape, the Vette has made a convincing return to glory.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

Leslierc said:


> Another perspective is that they are just moving out of the way of a rapidly approaching car...it's not the Batmobile....


Heh...some people think Corvette styling is a bit too Batmobile-ish. I don't mind the looks but I love the motor.

I think what is happening is your average "layman" driver, the kind that would be a left lane bandit in the first place, sees a very low and wide car that they recognize or perceive as a "super-car" following them so they move over.

When they see a German sedan/coupe behind them they just don't have a clue what it is.


----------



## whitedesigns (Mar 5, 2010)

Leslierc said:


> My Godson, a 25 year-old UMd. grad, defense tech contractor, and "Apple Genius", and who I love dearly, just purchased an `11 Black/Black Camaro. He also owns a modded-out Mustang. Not my cup of tea, but, in black, the Camaro is beautifully sinister!
> 
> By the way, it's spelled cruising; and you should be careful about those "*******" generalizations.


Dude - I know how to spell. Spelling it that way is a joke.


----------



## whitedesigns (Mar 5, 2010)

tampamark said:


> My company cars have been Ford and Chevy for the last 15 years. I know several people with Ford and Chevy products. And we all agree that the quality and reliability are great. The overall quality of materials are not as good, but we are driving cars that list for $80k or more. So it is expected to be very lackluster in comparison.
> 
> As far as resale...considering so many on here have bought there 6 series at 50%, 60%, 70% discount from the original list I am not sure we should be casting stones. I personally bought mine at 50% below the original sticker 3 years after it had sold. Would have been 60% off of list if I hadn't decided to opt for a CPO car.
> 
> On a side note, I grew up in North Florida. I am technically a *******...only I done good fer myself since attendin' the big skool. No sweat though, I ain't afended by ur komments.


I grew up in Nashville, TN, so I'm sure I would be considered a *******. I happen to be an educated *******, however. As for geographic location, in my experience ******** are not exclusive to the South.


----------



## tampamark (Jan 20, 2009)

whitedesigns said:


> I grew up in Nashville, TN, so I'm sure I would be considered a *******. I happen to be an educated *******, however. As for geographic location, in my experience ******** are not exclusive to the South.


Sweet, a fellow white class *******!!! By the way, I would never own a camaro or mustang. But that is just me. Too each their own.


----------



## Blackcix (May 2, 2007)

haha... You should have known better in the first place. They pull up next to me all the time and let me hear that throttle. I just give them the thumbs up and let them roll on out.



Leslierc said:


> I don't mess with Shelby's in a straight line...learned that lesson the hard way!!


----------



## jazzcat (Oct 19, 2010)

When I gave blood last time the tech called me over to look at my platelets under the microscope; the tech thought there was a problem because all of my platelets had been displaced by roundels.

That being said, I dig my C5 roadster quite a bit. I wouldn't do an SS, but I know there is a fervent market for them. To each their own. I have been on other forums, Corvette forum for instance, where the M3/M5/M6 are totally misunderstood.

Anyhow, the point of this rambling was simply to highlight the fact that by most accounts the Vette has not only returned to the pinnacle of US glory, but international supercar glory as well. Anyone that thinks these are straightline cars is misinformed. Sure, they have a different feel than virtually all BMW's, but the mechanical grip is off the charts.

After the thoughtful insights a couple of months ago, I am eyeing a Six of some variation in the future. Thanks again especially to Pablo and JPEG.

My apologies for highjacking this thread. I realize that the OP was discussing the SS.


----------



## WGMc (Aug 3, 2009)

Not a fan of the new Camaro but I love the classic muscle cars. I own a '81 Z28 that I just dropped a big block in. Would like to have a new Vette but not as a daily driver.


----------



## Auxxiliary (Jun 23, 2010)

BADRIDES said:


> ss its to heavy for handling and trany sucks *BUY* a used vette or *BUY* a new 5.0 mustang better handler and faster oh yeah it beats the camaro in every write up too


sorry Badrides you misspelled it twice in a row, 2 different ways, i had to = /



whitedesigns said:


> Camero, Mustang = American made, ******* high school cruizing machine.
> quality = fail
> resale = fail


So because i like the look of both and because they are American made means I'm a ******* high school-er?
I guess the GT40 is a piece of junk too...
Oh and hasnt it been that American = Power, Euro = Cornering?


----------



## whitedesigns (Mar 5, 2010)

So because i like the look of both and because they are American made means I'm a ******* high school-er?
I guess the GT40 is a piece of junk too...
Oh and hasnt it been that American = Power, Euro = Cornering?[/QUOTE]

Don't get your feelings hurt dude.

Please like and buy whatever car you prefer.

I'm glad there are still folks willing to buy American cars, I'm just not one of them.

I work for an american manufacturing company. If we make an inferior product, we go out of business.

If Detriot makes an inferior product (and the demise of these companies backs up this assertion) the taxpayers foot the bill.


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

whitedesigns said:


> I work for an american manufacturing company. If we make an inferior product, we go out of business.
> 
> If Detriot makes an inferior product (and the demise of these companies backs up this assertion) the taxpayers foot the bill.


If the company you work for went out of business, would it cause a domino effect thus putting hundreds of suppliers and hundreds of thousands of workers out of business too? If so, then it would likely get the country's, and Congress', attention as well. U.S. automakers make good products; they needed to better focus on their consumers, but stopped making inferior cars more than a decade ago. What toppled the U.S. auto industry were the salary, overhead, and entitlement (retirement, pension, health care) costs that had to be added to their production costs and then balanced against the market for their products. There was little or no profit margin for U.S. automakers...couple that with a sagging economy and the fact that U.S. automakers had to compete with European, Japanese, and Korean manufacturers whose overhead and production costs were less, and you have the conditions for a perfect storm to topple the U.S. auto industry.


----------



## whitedesigns (Mar 5, 2010)

Look at the fit and finish of any American car - including high end automobiles.

Look closely at the gauges, door handles and switches - notice how the different interior components are joined together.

Now try and tell me it compares to any German or Japanese auto. 

If you think they are the same you are not looking closely enough or you haven't worked as an engineer in metals and thermoformed plastics manufacturing as I have for 20 years.


----------



## pablo645 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Ok so lets put this to rest. The OP started out about the new Camaro and wouldn't you know it, one of the guys at my office drove one in this moring. Apparently his girlfriend works at GM and get these new rides to run a round it. Well, first off the exterior styling in not bad. I think with some bigger wheels and a little lowering, the car would be very aggressive looking form the outside. NOW! on the inside? Well I have to agree with you whitedesigns. It is just too damn cheap looking. We know the cost is not that expensive for the Camaro but Honda looks more put together on the inside than this Camaro. The Dash to me is just plain ugly and they could have done a better job with the layout. The little push buttons for the radio controls and menu just don't feel solid. Personally I think they need to do more with the interior materials and the way they are put together. A couple weeks before, he had the Cadillac CTS coupe. Now that is a sweet American made car. And the interior appointments are excellent in that car. So not all American cars are crappy, just some. Apparently there will be a Camaro convertible hitting the showrooms this Spring.


----------



## dcabot (Sep 27, 2008)

For the price of the Camaro, what do you expect? You get what you pay for!


----------



## Blackcix (May 2, 2007)

I thought the same exact thing on the interior, that's why I did not like it at first. I've seen an after market radio that controls the ac and everything. I would prefer something be done to the door paneling if I had one. The passenger dash is just blank. There is nothing on my passenger dash right now, but it's not as big. Something just looks funny in there. I can't explain it. I love the outside though. Needs 22's and a drop. I think your comments are right on as to what my thoughts are. The interior of the ford is pretty freaking hot. I'm in tune with the retro look and all, but I would like more gadgets in it. At least a freaking Nav Screen. Come on GM. As much as I want one to tinker with, I just think the engine would wear off after a while and then I'd be stuck. Saw pics of the convertible... FAIL! Too big of a car for a vert in my opinion. As of now I've put the brakes on. Now I'm back on the range rover kick.


----------



## Blackcix (May 2, 2007)

Not really true, genesis has all that and then some.


----------



## Auxxiliary (Jun 23, 2010)

whitedesigns said:


> Don't get your feelings hurt dude.
> 
> Please like and buy whatever car you prefer.
> 
> ...


I dont have my feeling hurt. Just wanted to know why'd you stereotype the driver of one of those vehicles.
I respect what you have to say, its a forum, your allowed to say whatever you want.
And you right...when the car companies go bankrupt the government just ends up bailing them out and then owns them.


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

whitedesigns said:


> If you think they are the same you are not looking closely enough or you haven't worked as an engineer in metals and thermoformed plastics manufacturing as I have for 20 years.


LMFAO...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dcabot (Sep 27, 2008)

Too funny!


----------



## Auxxiliary (Jun 23, 2010)

/thread derailed


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

Auxxiliary said:


> /thread derailed


...and seriously! We don't do anything half-a$$ed here!


----------



## T.K. (Nov 26, 2010)

Blackcix said:


> haha... You should have known better in the first place. They pull up next to me all the time and let me hear that throttle. I just give them the thumbs up and let them roll on out.


My friend has an Shelby GT 500 2011 It is a beast 540 hp.
It also made ten top ten list for best mustangs ever. "Far and away the best handling Mustang ever" Road and Track.
Wow
I was born and raised in South Florida, ******* damn right!


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

If you got 11 minutes to spare check out this MotorTrend 2011 Mustang GT vs BMW M3 track shootout with Randy Pobst. Pretty interesting. I've driven both on the track and really there is no comparison in refinement in the handling department. The Mustang is very fast but also squirrelly in certain situations.

Corvettes on the other hand handle like a champ at the track.


----------



## apoirier594 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yorgi, what do you like better the E46 M3 or the 6er?

I see the M3 is your track car but would you like it for everyday? 
I am wanting to purchase either a used 645 coup or E46 probably around 2003 M3 coup in a little over a year. 

Honestly the 6er is my dream car its amazing to me and seems to just totally blow everything else out of the water. I have been saving for a while and work full time in summers so I can get one of these, I'm only 17 tho. I don't care so much for top speed but do like the acceleration. Actually last night I got my first speeding ticket, I was in a 35 and whipped round a car at 50 and the cop pulled me...but he said he isn't going to give me any points 

But anyways, the 6er would cost more but I would wait a few more months if its worth it. 

What I am more worried about is cost, like insurance, but mainly maintenance. We flush the transmission, change oil, do brakes and all that ourselves. But seems like I have seen some random expensive repairs for a 6er, and I probably wont be getting CPO. 

Would the M3 be any cheaper to own? Like repairs? And I'll have to get a quote first, but are they about the same for insurance? If I got a M3 it would be older and a good bit cheaper but its also a lot faster..

Just let me know! 

Thanks..and if and if anyone else has any opinions let me know.


----------

